
Ackman Has Big Win on Bearish Market Bet ($27M to $2.6B in 20 days) - spencerwgreene
https://www.wsj.com/articles/ackman-has-big-win-on-bearish-market-bet-11585174856
======
pwg
No paywall: [http://archive.is/ZTZHn](http://archive.is/ZTZHn)

